# Workout Schedule



## Chirag (Jun 13, 2008)

Age: 16
Weight: 62 kgs
Height: 171cms

Vacation time so thought of shaping up my body. Can't go to gym coz I won't be able to continue after like 2 months coz of hostel. So I need a workout schedule. Need to work on my belly and chest. So any guy here who goes or has gone to gym can tell me what shld I do to shape up? What diet to take and stuff? Would be getting dumbles in like couple of days. Maybe two 5ers or 10ers. So suggest.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

thats a lot to shed 

do the skipping part, but before that stretching exercises are a must, else suffer the pain of muscle tear-wear


----------



## Chirag (Jun 13, 2008)

^^
I did stretching exercises like 2 days back and whole body still paining. Stupid weight.


----------



## iMav (Jun 13, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Vacation time so thought of shaping up my body. Can't go to gym coz I won't be able to continue after like 2 months coz of hostel.


Not really an issue, I would suggest that you go to the gym and work with/under a pro rather than doing stuff yourself. 2 months regular work out in a gym would give u a clearer idea as to what exercises you need to do and how they should be done. I would suggest u to go to a gym for whatever time you can.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 13, 2008)

16 yaers and 62 kg.......must do some cardio for 30 mins or more....that will help u to cut extra fats....then only u can think of shaping ur body.........


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

tread mill?


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> I did stretching exercises like 2 days back and whole body still paining. Stupid weight.


stretching exercise are for stress attenuation and relief, and u got more pain by doing it.

lol...don't overdo, do till u feel like bliss.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

best thing is *liposuction*.no exercise,no stress...just sleep!


----------



## Chirag (Jun 13, 2008)

Gym.. well I have seen cases where the person's weight automatically increases after he leaves gym. So confused to join or not.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

^^wat you need is skipping, treadmill and a morning walk(start running afterwards).

No need to do resistant exercises (involving external weights), u need stretching exercise with push ups, pull ups and sit ups.

Thats a simple schedule if u want to work on

abstain from eating oily-fatty things and anything thats too sweet (sugar is bad).


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

gym....height decrease by a inch or so after gruelsome workouts!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 13, 2008)

WTF! Is 62 more? I thought he needs to gain weight.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 13, 2008)

Running can be really effective. Run atleast 1km (ideally 2km) daily on treadmill. Cycling also helps. Do push-ups and pull-ups. Also do the stair stepping exercise (dunno what it's exactly called). Then jump continuously at one spot for atleast a minute. Also jog for a minute daily on one spot (i.e. don't move forward). And do some house work as well.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 13, 2008)

Pranayama  .


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 13, 2008)

On a similar note, I need suggestions to reduce 2" waist... anyone help?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2008)

16 years..but watch his height....171 cms..i think you are about 4-5 kgs overweight...

i am 19, 188 and m 80 kgs....

i suggest go for a long jog and cut down on the junk...jog regularly and eat lots of food with "negative-calorie"..foods which uses more calories to digest than what it actually provides to the body..eat lots of protiens...that should do it...


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 13, 2008)

Do a lot of push-ups with variations.Buy dumbbells and do chest exercises like Dumbbell Bench Press,Dumbbell Flyes.Do cycling for 30 minutes combined with squats,lunges,yoga .*Here's* a great website for all types of isolated body part excercises.Eat normal and stay away from junk food.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 13, 2008)

@dreamcharacter - Can you suggest negative-calorie items? Thankyou. There are two pringles (jalpeno) in kitchen. Curses


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

Grapes, apple and oranges


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

1kg apple(all imported) here in southern tip of India costs Rs90-100/- last time I checked  I know it will be cheap in north


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2008)

dont go on a fruit diet..stay low on carbs but eat lots of protiens..you are still into your teens and cutting down on essential nutrients for the sake of slimming down will affect your body in the long run..

dont eat too much at a time...eat in small amounts but regularly..

eat lots of eggs and milk...preferrably leave the yolk part out...

lots of fish and lean meat..dont eat red meat...

negative-cal- oatmeal,almonds(any kinda nuts,etc)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm 110Kg myself and gonna get in to shape in my vacations and my plan is simple:
"RUN Like Forrest Gump, Run Forrest Run". Nothing beats running when it comes cuttin' the flab back into shape. Warm Up by walking for few minutes, get your legs activated for some pain by skipping if for not 5-10 mins then 100 hops. Then run like hell. Need motivation then tie a Chicken Leg piece to ur @ss and Street mutts would be more than happy to help and accompany you.
For those sickly paws joining extensions u call ur arms, do Push Ups.Period


----------



## mehulved (Jun 13, 2008)

Do cardio exercises like jogging, swimming, cycling, stepping. Make sure your heart beat reaches a high level but don't run out of breath. It will take about a month to adjust and find the right balance, maybe even more.
For toning of muscles, do dips, squats and surya namaskars, no need to pick up wieghts in the beginning.
Some of my favourite food items after gymming are soya beans or raw eggs in honey. And good amount of fruit through the day but don't overdo it.
And remember, health isn't a 2 month programme, it's a year round routine.


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

First run in a park. 
Do small jumps and high jumps.
do side stepping than
stretch ur hands.
than do 50-60 situps
time to hit dumbells
do as many push-ups as u can as they help a lot.
than take a walk.


For a diet, hmm, take a glass of milk and 4-5 marrie biscuits in the morning. Sometimes juice also dosent hurt. In afternoon limit ur diet to stuff made from wheat and vegetables. Eat less rice. In evening take a light meal. Maybe sumthing like a veg. sandwich made from wheat-floor. Eat wheat and vegies and fruits the most. Eat less fatty food. BUT REMEBER, if u want to build ur body than u need some fat. 

Best of luck


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

as a *experienced* obese person ,I can very well say it will be *verrry* embarassing to jog in parks,grounds etc  
So,I choosed a few months back to jog at 4AM. although ,many ppl are jogging at that time ,I am the lucky one to face 3 demonic gigantic German Shepherd Dogs from a bungalow roaming in our lane  somehow escaped


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

> as a experienced obese person ,I can very well say it will be verrry embarassing to jog in parks,grounds etc
> So,I choosed a few months back to jog at 4AM. although ,many ppl are jogging at that time ,I am the lucky one to face 3 demonic gigantic German Shepherd Dogs from a bungalow roaming in our lane  somehow escaped




Nice but as I am awake all night(in vacations) i go whenever i like. But i have seen 120+ kg ppl jogging at 6:00AM. so its nuthing to be ashamed off


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

For me the best thing that works is 
Stretching exercise (avoids injuries caused daily by muscle wear n tear)
Push ups, pull ups and sit ups (doesnt require any external weights and can be done at any time am free)
few balancing and flexion exercise.
sleeping without a pillow helps the neck sprains and posture.

For food:
I love fresh fruits (though its not a meal everyday)
Home made food
lots of water
No junk food(yeah sometimes i do like to go)
no non-veg food (bad bad choice for longevity )


----------



## karmanya (Jun 14, 2008)

Watch out for what fruits you eat- most people eat apples and bananas and stuff- those are extremely high calorie fruits. Honestly the safest(and most disgusting) things you can eat are vegetables made with little oil and occasionally the boiled potato.
Avoid complex starches, try to workout in the morning and eat a largeish breakfast(poached or boiled egg if you like eggs) take a moderate lunch and a very light dinner. If possible(and this is hard to do) try to stop eating carbs at least 2-3 hours before you sleep.
Above that just portion control. Cut down helpings slowly- if you do it drastically you're setting yourself up to fail. Loosing wieght is all about eating right and excercise.

For the excercise, what I do is play a sport and run. You also need to do stretching and wieghts, but start with just cardio and stretching. And don't worry if your body hurts after stretching, as your flexibility increases- the pain will decrease. Especially if you feel pain the first time you do it- your body is just stiff, continue and it'll get fine.
Remember to always push yourself when you run, I play tennis so i run rounds around the court.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> as a *experienced* obese person ,I can very well say it will be *verrry* embarassing to jog in parks,grounds etc


 You never concentrate on people. That's a big flaw. Either concentrate on your energy when you have it in abundance or on the environmental factors when tired but never loose focus on the target. That's my theory atleast and works great for me.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 14, 2008)

Any tips to gain weight? Veggie tips please.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep..cheese cheese and cheese.. 
abbe pathik..bohot charbi jam gayi hai kya??


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Any tips to gain weight? Veggie tips please.


McDonalds


----------



## Pathik (Jun 14, 2008)

Healthy tips? To gain weight in a natural kinda way. Not just fat.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Any tips to gain weight? Veggie tips please.


beans -it fills you with gas 8)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 14, 2008)

arre cheese is good for health...low cholesterol..and to gain weight in a healthy way u have to wok out dude..nothing comes free..


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 14, 2008)

I am 65Kgs. 6feet tall... Age-17.What do i need?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 14, 2008)

^ Psychiatric treatment??? 
Kk. Thanks dream.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 14, 2008)

Jeez, Im getting depressed by all the people asking to gain weight- Take some of mine, im 16, 5'7 or 5'8 and 70 kilos... already down from 85


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

why not take from me? 104kgs 5ft9inch


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

^Oh sure!but how will you take it?courier fine?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 14, 2008)

I prefer fat to brawn tho..too much to maintain...and if u have the fat at the right places..noun would ever know..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Send it via bluetooth  I'm 19, 6ft, and 83kgs, and 2" of extra tummy


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Age: 16
> Weight: 62 kgs
> Height: 171cms
> 
> Vacation time so thought of shaping up my body. Can't go to gym coz I won't be able to continue after like 2 months coz of hostel. So I need a workout schedule. Need to work on my belly and chest. So any guy here who goes or has gone to gym can tell me what shld I do to shape up? What diet to take and stuff? Would be getting dumbles in like couple of days. Maybe two 5ers or 10ers. So suggest.


 
Listen to this carefully...

Your height, age and weight are Synchronised, not bad..
But location of weight in the body is a matter you have to look upon...

Probable areas are: Belly, Thighs, Butt, area around nipple(Chest to simplify), biceps area, and sometimes at calves too(if you are really lazy)

Stretching should be what you start with. Do all possible stretch excercise you can think of(without hurting yourslef) and 10 mins of initial pranayama will be really good(that butterfly step is a good stretchout). 

*Abdomen(Belly Workout)*
1. Running: Will help you tune your lower abdomen. And thats where mostly fat is concentrated.

2. Sit/ups: Do sit-ups for upper 2/4 packs and leg raises for lower 2/4 and overall tuning.

3. Do crossover situps to tune side-abs. Its done by touching your left kneecap by your right elbow while doing thww conventional sit-ups. Will have a diagonal orientation.

*Chest*
Push-ups/Dips: Like you have seen in movies while army drills or sometimes John Abrahm. Using your two hands to lift your body from lying position to maximum in ground. Do in 15-12-10 reps.
When you keep your arms as far as you can manage doing push-ups, it will increaseyour overall frame.
When you keep it joined in the narrowest orientation, will help your triceps.
In the middle orientation, will increase the muscles onchest.

*Thigh/Butt*
Keep your arms at the back held with each other to help keep your back as straight as possible. The go to sitting postion like on a chair. Stay in that position for 15 secs. Repeat 10 times.
So Squats in reps of 50/30/15. Will feel really exhausted but dont give up. Keep you back really straight in these excercises.

*Arms*
Buy a middle sized barbell rod. (Wightlifting kind)
Buy 2x (5 pound, 10 pound, and 20 pound weights) 
Dont buy dumbells, as they will make your both arms out of sync especially asyou are just starting out and dont have balance. Dumbells can be bought Later as they serve amny purposes.

Mind you buying dumbells or weights is not recommended as they cost a lot, unless you want to custom make it from some blacksmith.
Do the Usual Lifting in 20/15/10 reps.

With the above mentioned tools, you can workout each part of your body, provided you know how to. We cant tell you all as it needs to be seenand niether you can get all the material off the web and understand it, be it videos. You need to have preliminary knowledge to know how to workout well. For that you need a fitness instructor. U know you cannot learn by just asking or reading on the web. Not even videos help you really as much as a gym instructor. He is an expert on this and will suggest you excercises based on your body type(endo, meso, exomorphic) and will give you EVERY answer you need.

Phew man, this sucks, Just go to a gym and spare us .
Whts the price of a 2 month membership? should be around 2k.


I advise you to go to gym, strongly advise you to go to a gym.
The benefits are:
1. You will understand your body type and act accordingly.
2. You will understand all the excercise types and wll know what you can do what you cannot do and what you should do.
3. Youll feel confident in yourself.

Also Take enough food for the time being, you should not restrict food at all especially at your age and if you wanna work out. Though avoid chloestrol. And take leafy vegetables(all kinda "saag"s, cabbage, spinach). Take Pulses. Reduce your carb intake to 75% for time being and take it back to normal after you start workout regularly at gym(i suppose u will go to one now).

Andthe only reason people gain wieght even more after they end gym is because they dont control their eating habits. When not using energy, try not refuelling it all the time.


Regards
Bikalpa

PS: Go to gym, Hurry


----------



## Chirag (Jun 14, 2008)

^
5k for 2 months. Yea thinking of joining.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

@bikdel
nice post dude 
though gym could be optional

the more you put your muscles beyond limits, the more mas they will acquire and sometimes fats too to suit the body needs


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

@chirag. Where I stay, its 1k nepalese rupees for 3 months in a gud gym. Thats around 625 indian currency. A/C ones set u back by 1.2k inrs for 3 months. Though u get cheapest ones for as low as indian rs 120 per month, they are called iron gyms w/o carpet. Who cares, all u need is a workout. 

@T159. Thnx.(i typed that from cell  used no abbrv. as wanted it to look neat  )
 I recommend gym because they say half knowledge is dangerous. Once u get an idea n balance, u can buy wts n do it @ home itself. Not all wanna be arnold!

I said him not to buy wts earlier as here, gym is cheaper. And better than wts as u get a compulsion(like school) n inspiration to workout.

But even then what wouldnt change my advice. Go gym whenever u hav time. Make it a must do, make working out ur habit. When u go to hostel, u will know enuf to keep u maintained and when u come back, u cn join gym or buy wts(1 time invstment) n do it @ home.

Regards
bikalp.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

17 years and 82 KGs. I am trying to figure out a way to reduce it properly.
My bicycle is out of action, so no cycling to studies.
I am practicing high speed guitating to help build hand muscles.(only left hand benifited)
Fat Thighs
Pot Belly


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Jog. Theres a beach near my house (Marina Beach) and I jog quite often in the mornings. Dont start jogging at first. Walk for 5-10 minutes, to warm up your legs, and then start jogging.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 17 years and 82 KGs. I am trying to figure out a way to reduce it properly.
> My bicycle is out of action, so no cycling to studies.
> I am practicing high speed guitating to help build hand muscles.(only left hand benifited)
> Fat Thighs
> Pot Belly


 
u mean guitaring right?.. what songs do you think help?... that was a joke right?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

bikdel said:


> u mean guitaring right?.. what songs do you think help?... that was a joke right?


actually, strummig fast really tires my hand up

I do alternative activities like guitaring and cutting veggies to help strenghten my hand.
Instead of exercising for which I don't find enough time.


----------



## Renny (Jun 15, 2008)

What about Sauna belts?? Do they have any side effects and do they actually work.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 15, 2008)

I dont think sauna belt have any effect permanantly  try *Liposuction* if you have money!a normal Liposuction will cost Rs25000+   [they remove all fatty parts in your body -be it thigh or belly or breast or whatever! ]


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2008)

^^u want lopsided butts


----------



## Vivek788 (Jun 15, 2008)

can u tell me a way to measure my height???


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Step next to the wall, keep a cardboard on your head, hold it against the wall, step out, mark the cardboard place with a chalk/pencil and measure the ground to the mark using an inch tape or ruler or whatever.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2008)

^^tell him to JFGI


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

> ^^tell him to JFGI



 lol or I can sell you this really amazing portable handheld machine which can measure your height in seconds. Very cheap.


----------



## Renny (Jun 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I dont think sauna belt have any effect permanantly



Ok so there are no side effects but do Sauna Belts really help you reduce weight( i.e fat)  ,

And could you guys suggest some effective and quick techniques of gaining 2-3 inches in 2-3 months or 

Suggest effective ways of gaining height .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 16, 2008)

no sauna belts..it loosens your skin and disturbs the balance of the skin in the long run..


----------



## Chirag (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea any way to increase height and also lower the power of specs?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ eat carrot. lots of them. one per day is good. and milk. and green leafy vegetables. and wash your eyes frequently.


----------



## Vivek788 (Jun 16, 2008)

@dheeraj_kumar
Actually I read somewhere that the total arms span from end-to-end is same as body height...so I wanted to know if such things can be done


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

> ^^ eat carrot. lots of them. one per day is good. and milk. and green leafy vegetables. and wash your eyes frequently.



+1 and u can get a laser operation too. Do pull-ups to increase height. Take milk and milk products.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 16, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> 16 yaers and 62 kg.......must do some cardio for 30 mins or more....that will help u to cut extra fats....then only u can think of shaping ur body.........


Yup Cardio's the best for burning Fat .

I personally do 45 Min Cardio: 20 Min Treadmill at speeds 6.5-11-6.5 , THen 10 Min Cycling n then 15 Min Cross Trainer .


----------



## karmanya (Jun 17, 2008)

you'd be better off doing the entire 45 minutes on the treadmill or cross trainer- your body only actively burns calories at an accelerated rate after twenty minutes


----------



## Renny (Jun 17, 2008)

Some help with this query guys :-

1. Could you guys suggest some effective and quick or techniques of gaining 2-3 inches in 2-3 months 

AND

2. Suggest effective ways of gaining height .


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 19, 2008)

^^gainig height still depends on ur age....if u ra already post 20-21 then it would be difficult to get an extra inch or more but if u r pre 19 then u can
PS it depends on ur genes too...some exceptions are always there

and all those adds of height gaining products ands powders are total crap....stay away....



karmanya said:


> your body only actively burns calories at an accelerated rate after twenty minutes


cause' body start using the stored fats as the source of energy after that time.....

any body got six pack here??????or straight one pack


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 19, 2008)

No technique/Treatment is full proof to increase natural height. Mostly height is inherited.

For better eye vision .. (as already written) carrot, eggs, milk, 'palak' are good to consume.

For reducing weight .. running, trekking, swimming, skipping is effective, of course along with a proper diet .

For weight gain ... Sweets, Cheese, butter, Banana, rice, and all fried items (like samosa, papad, wada paw ..etc) and junk foods like burger, pizzas will help.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 19, 2008)

vilas_patil said:


> For weight gain ... Sweets, Cheese, butter, Banana, rice, and all fried items (like samosa, papad, wada paw ..etc) and junk foods like burger, pizzas will help.



who need this...????


----------



## bikdel (Jun 19, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> ^^gainig height still depends on ur age....if u ra already post 20-21 then it would be difficult to get an extra inch or more but if u r pre 19 then u can
> PS it depends on ur genes too...some exceptions are always there
> 
> and all those adds of height gaining products ands powders are total crap....stay away....
> ...



well i got upper 2 packs, for now enough, im lean and have to gain weight at the right areas.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 20, 2008)

ya...getting upper abs is not a prob...but lower abs are real pain.....
btw u go to some gym or just home workout


----------



## Renny (Jun 20, 2008)

1. Can pull-ups and suspending yourself with your hand help in increasing height?

2. Any Yoga asana which can help?(Mention them).

3. And even stretching exercises help rite?(Mention them).


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

Stretching is to maintain the flexibility and reduce stress/ strain in muscles.
Its a must if u want to have a day without any injury.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 20, 2008)

@masterminds
well i went to gym for 4-5 months but cudnt get time later. Abs can be done at home pretty well. Refer to my 1st post for lower abs. Yeah they are a pain in the a$$.  im too lazy to do them at home, it takes alot of effort to get the will at home n thats y i recommend gym.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 20, 2008)

doesn't matter....i am gonna make em at home....


----------

